# '01 Fiesta Engine Bay Clean (1st attempt)



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ive been wanting to clean my fiesta's engine bay for a while now and i got round to doing it today. Luckily i got it all done and washed the car down before it started raining :wall:

Unfortunately my camera battery was dead so i had to take the photos with my phone, so i appologise for the lack of picture quality and quantity.

Anyway i used:
AG Engine and Machine Cleaner
AG Vinyl and Rubber Care
APC
Soft Bristle Brush
Microfibres
Hose

The process was:
Rinse
Spray AG engine cleaner
Agitate with brush
Rinse
Spray APC
Agitate with brush
Rinse
Wipe down with microfibres
Run engine (after about 5 minutes i turned it off and i washed the rest of the car to allow the engine to cool)
Sprayed AG vinyl and rubber care on plastics
Wiped over with microfibres

Before









After


















I don't think it turned out too bad for an hours work 

Thanks for looking and C&C welcome


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

nice work mate looks a treat


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That's an excellent result and well worth your efforts. :thumb:

Next you'll be polishing the alternator, engine mounts....etc, etc......

It's never ending.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better mate.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Next you'll be polishing the alternator, engine mounts....etc, etc......


i have had a brief look at some products lol


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Pretty good turnaround! :thumb:


----------

